# Weather Tease



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

What a tease mother nature is, has been in the 50's this week, almost 60 today... just had to go out and open her up...

Just got a replacement part from Reese in the mail yesterday, their customer service was such a pleasure to deal with. It is so strange when you don't have to get transferred four times or feel like you are inconveniencing somone. (was just a replacement for the cheater bar that was supposed to come with my WD setup) My calls and emails to the dealer seemed to keep getting ignored, I figured maybe they had it lying around after I had it in last time...nice when they don't return any messages.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

matty1 said:


> What a tease mother nature is, has been in the 50's this week, almost 60 today... just had to go out and open her up...
> 
> [snapback]72688[/snapback]​


Here too. But just in case we've all been enjoying it too much ----- Sunday is forecasted to be back down around 30 with "ThunderSnows" predicted! Could prove to be interesting....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you think thats good.
Yesterday sunny and 71 here in ga.
almost went camping... sunny

Today rain,rain,rain and about 55.
















Tomorrow 45 mile an hour winds around 35.
















cant wait til spring..









campingnut


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You think thats bad ??/

I had to run over to Stuttgart Germany for the last two weeks and when I got on the plane from San Antonio it was 88 -- got off the plane in Stuttgart and it was snow and 17 degrees.... got back home on Wednesday and the Pollen count is at an all time record and its almost 75 degrees again --

So i am just counting the days to the flu hits me ....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

San Antonio is the only place I was ever stationed where the pollen count could exceed the Atlanta highs. Healthy is below 100. In Atlanta we have had counts in the 4000s and above. San Antonio has the dreaded Red Cedar which kicks our wimpy pine pollen to the curb.

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It was 60's here yesterday, high 40's today.

The expect heavy rains over night into Saturday with a temp dip and ending as snow.









We'll see.....

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

[quote name='wolfwood' date='Jan 13 2006, 12:29 PM']

"ThunderSnows" predicted! Could prove to be interesting....
[snapback]72690[/snapback]​
Never hear that term before.







Guess it is kinda like our "ThunderShowers", only you are getting snow and we are getting rain.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Say it ain't so Steve
I was getting used to it









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > "ThunderSnows" predicted! Could prove to be interesting....
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's not just not happening east of the Mississippi, us frozen few west have been having really warm weather as well. Today was a cold day with a high of only 46 but tomorrow it's supposed to be 60 and this is the Rocky Mountains of Colorado!!!

This winter started off very cold and snowy but nothing since.

Bill


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Even when it rains it preety cool here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Even when it rains it preety cool here.
> 
> [snapback]72912[/snapback]​


Wow. Wahsington really is on the edge of the world, isn't it?

Gorgeous photo. Are you the photographer?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Didn't I see a post card with exact picture on it








Just kidding BBB couldn't help myself
That is a great shot
Love the rainbow coming up from the side









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well Don.....

It should be snowing at your place about now.........

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve
Very light snowflake but windy

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Steve
> Very light snowflake but windy
> 
> Don
> [snapback]72947[/snapback]​


You really could keep it out there - don't think many yankees would mind. 
60 degrees today / 7 inches tomorrow.








Pneumonia on Monday


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They aren't calling any thing but flurries and colder temps for us

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> They aren't calling any thing but flurries and colder temps for us
> 
> Don
> [snapback]72956[/snapback]​


We'll send it to you, then









Actually, I think the weatherman just misjudged a bit. The Pats LOVE the snow....but the game's tonight. Ah well.... maybe just the thought of the snow will be enough. SnowBowl #2 - look out Broncos!!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We just changed from a rainy warm evening, into a wind storm, now accumulating freezing rain


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nynethead said:


> We just changed from a rainy warm evening, into a wind storm, now accumulating freezing rain
> [snapback]72967[/snapback]​


Still raining here but the wond picked up about 1/2 ago - BIG WIND - and the bottom has dropped out of the temp - now at 32. Guess we'll be inside with the fire roaring tomorrow!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

not much snow over night bu the day got preogreddively colder ... now at 12 degrees (pre-wind chill) and still dropping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It was getting rather warm - all of the snow is gone
The last 2 days the temp has dropped and my skating ring is not a pool anymore









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

News tonight - -15 to -25 w/wind chill tonight. Sure hope Puff is hunkered down out there.... Thor - this is coming from you guys!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT'S WITH THE WEATHER?

Its sleeting/snowing right now, with forecast of 35*-50* overnight
45*-55* tomorrow with 25-40mph wind + gusts up to 60mph

What month is it?


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

What Month is it???

Just look at your gas bill... that should remind you


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> What Month is it???
> 
> Just look at your gas bill...Â that should remind you
> 
> ...


We have oil heat .... and have used less than any other Jan in the last 6 years. ... and have burned less wood in the fireplace, too. So glad we bought a new cord....guess we'll just have to go camping (alot!) and carry our own firewood all the way.









We're either gonna get nailed real soon OR the Spring/summer are going to be miserably dry... which would mean fire bans ... which would mean no need to carry firewood ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> What Month is it???
> 
> Just look at your gas bill... that should remind you
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth! I just got my bill for December the other day, and it was up about 35% from last year. Same average daily temperature. Same number of therms used. New 'improved' price!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Doug,

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to give yourself that kind of raise?!?!?! Last year I was paying about 11.6 per unit and this year it is 16.1

Looks like I am going to have to sell one of the kids!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well the warm spell is over







While I am surfing Outbackers.com and looking out my window....nothing but white stuff ... time for the skiis again









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor, You are going to keep that stuff up there with you right









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor, You are going to keep that stuff up there with you right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote YES. Thor, you're outnumbered!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This is the warmest winter in North Dakota history. It figures I would book a trip to Hawaii when the weather was a 'shorts wearing' 7 degrees! NUTS!

I guess I'll suffer through.


----------

